# Mathews Reezen Broadhead Tuneing



## Hoyt Smoke 1976 (May 1, 2006)

I have a Mathews Reezen 6.5 and I walk back tuned it to 50 yards.When I go to broadhead tune it the broadhead shoots to the right 3" no matter where I move the rest to.I am thinking that i might be underspined on my arrows.Here is my setup so you guys can tell me what you think,

29.5" draw
72# draw weight
Beman 340 carbons cut to 27 1/4" long from carbon to the nock valley

Should i go with a 300 spine arrow or not?


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

You will probably need to go stiffer. You can take your poundage down and see if it straightens out your flight, then you will know before you buy new arrows. You can go to a lighter field tip to stiffen the spine as well. This will tell you if you need to go stiffer.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

fletched said:


> You will probably need to go stiffer. You can take your poundage down and see if it straightens out your flight, then you will know before you buy new arrows. You can go to a lighter field tip to stiffen the spine as well. This will tell you if you need to go stiffer.


Ditto.... Drop your weight about 4-5lbs and see if you BH's hit with or closer to your FP's and if that works either leave it be or buy some 300's and cranker back up


----------



## j870sm (Jun 20, 2007)

I had the same thing when I started shooting my Reezen with Muzzy's installed. With the Muzzy's I was shooting 3 inches to the left and 3 inches high. I had to go stiffer spine just to get the Muzzy's to shoot while all the other BH's were perfect. I am not sure why the Muzzy's threw things out of kilter but they did. Try backing off your DW and that will tell the story or at least it did for me.


----------



## fingershooters (Feb 17, 2005)

*check your yoke*

I just went through the same thing with my alphamax. I bought the stiffest arrow and moved my rest and always the same thing bh 2" to the right. Twisted the yoke cable a couple turns on the right side so at static the cam had a slight lean but at full draw it was straight and now dead on out to 60 yards.


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

*wimpy wimpy wimpy ?*

http://www.beman.com/products/shaft-selector

I would call yours a "hard cam" and they are saying 300's.

http://www.eastonarchery.com/products/selection

Beeman is manufactured by Easton Technical and both sites suggest 300's with a 100 grain tip and 30 inch shaft.


----------



## bwilson_21 (Oct 12, 2009)

You can also try shooting a lighter bh to stiffen up your spine. I actually had to much spine shooting 300's I had to go lighter to a 350 and move to a 125g. This is also the first time my fp and bh did not fly the same. I am money out to 60yds. ( not that i would try that shot )


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

make sure you dont have fletching contact issues as well.


----------



## FiremanStokes (Sep 7, 2009)

Reezens like the stiffer spined arrows from what we've seen down here!


----------

